# I'm looking for help with limited edition prints



## Charliedelta (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello,

I was recently offered a spot at a gallery for some of my prints. I would like to sell them as limited edition on acrylic. 

Now, I sell the same images on my online store and at arts and crafts shows, printed on photo paper, and matted, as a non-limited editions. When I do a limited edition, can I do it based on the material? So for instance only those on acrylic will be part of a limited edition, and sold at a higher price, while I'll keep selling the same images printed on metallic paper at a much lower price?

Thanks


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 22, 2017)

Charliedelta said:


> When I do a limited edition, can I do it based on the material?



Well there is no limited edition police to stop you but I would not do that. People expect limited addition to be referring to the image itself. 

If you do do it you should always refer to it as "limited edition acrylic printing" to help distinguish it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2017)

Not if you want to maintain your reputation among gallery owners and among repeat buyers.
If you did it routinely, eventually it would start impacting your overall sales - in a bad way.


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 22, 2017)

I doubt there is any advantage to you to produce limited editions of any sort. When top galleries start chasing you for the opportunity to sell your work is time enough to worry about limited editions.


----------

